
Experience 2 Gig Now with the Google Fiber Trusted Tester Program - abraham
https://fiber.google.com/blog/2020/the-next-step-in-speed-experience-2-gig-now-with-the-google-fiber-trusted-tester-program/
======
fulafel
Have they been throttling the connection so far, or could it somehow have been
a meaningful cost-speed tradeoff to use 1 gig only transceivers (at least 20
year old tech) in 2020? Or was it just not worth it to update the CPEs because
customers used wifi and had <= 1 gig wired ethernet?

~~~
zamadatix
Transceiver cost is like gas in a sports car. Yeah, you have to buy premium,
but that's not very meaningful cost in owning the sports car. Also it's *PON
so the speeds aren't normal ethernet increments like 1 to 10.

------
nix23
>The next step in speed

Hey Google! I have already 10 Gig? For a affordable price. Can't you do that
too?

------
nodesocket
Curious how they are planning on doing the update with home switches? I assume
most home networking gear is all 1Gbps.

~~~
noodlesUK
A decent number of higher end switches have got 10gbps, and plenty of WiFi 6
devices have 2.5gbps rj45 connectors on them. Now that XGPON and NG-PON2
equipment is pretty widely available on the ISP end, we’ll probably be seeing
more of this. I have to say though, I have a 1gbps fibre line to my home and I
can scarcely think of a time when I’ve actually saturated it with anything
other than a speedtest, and I don’t know what difference a 2gbps connection
might make. A 10gbps connection with very low latency might mean that I didn’t
need a laptop with a big SSD, but we’re nearly there already with 1gbps...

